# New Jewels



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres my new Cichlids hoping their a pair but will have to wait and see. Not to colorful yet but they are young.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice. That's a lot of plants you have there.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

gunnerx said:


> Very nice. That's a lot of plants you have there.


I had an empty 20 gal as my old betta guy passed away of old age :and I gave my guppys away to a friend. All those plants are cutting from the plants jrs sent me .  I think Iam going to keep that tank for quarintine. Thanks Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> I had an empty 20 gal as my old betta guy passed away of old age :and I gave my guppys away to a friend. All those plants are cutting from the plants jrs sent me .  I think Iam going to keep that tank for quarintine. Thanks Pat


Do you think that's a good idea, to use a planted tank as a quarantine tank? What if you have to use meds in it? I had to throw out the majority of my plants when I had the big problem and had to use meds, most of my plants turned black and melted.

You might want to rethink that plan, Pat.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Do you think that's a good idea, to use a planted tank as a quarantine tank? What if you have to use meds in it? I had to throw out the majority of my plants when I had the big problem and had to use meds, most of my plants turned black and melted.
> 
> You might want to rethink that plan, Pat.


Oh thanks Tabatha never thought of that I do have a ten gallon bare bottom since the jewels seem to be healthy so far I quess I will leave them in there till they get a little bigger. Then they can go into the main tank.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Oh thanks Tabatha never thought of that I do have a ten gallon bare bottom since the jewels seem to be healthy so far I quess I will leave them in there till they get a little bigger. Then they can go into the main tank.


If they did get sick, you can always move them to the 10g and treat them there.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If it is just cuttings that are going into the garbage anyway, why not?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> If it is just cuttings that are going into the garbage anyway, why not?


 No they are going into the 100 gal my cichlids eat them lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris S said:


> If it is just cuttings that are going into the garbage anyway, why not?


Hey Chris, she purchased these cutting from JRS.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Hey Chris, she purchased these cutting from JRS. [/QUOTE
> 
> No Tabatha they are cuttings from plants jrs sent me I had to cut them twice already he has amazing plants . Sorry if you misunderstood.


----------

